

Show HN: Readable.cc RSS reader - ElbertF
http://readable.cc

======
ElbertF
So, I made this. It's a readable feed reader that promotes interesting content
based on articles you vote for.

This is not a finished product, I'm trying this "release early" thing. I
figured the timing is right with Google Reader disappearing.

Readable.cc is open-source, built on Swiftlet:
<https://github.com/ElbertF/Readable.cc>

